# Any idea what happened to the "Woodworkers Clubhouse" in Buffalo NY?



## AshburnCustomShop (Sep 25, 2018)

After seeing their display at the Erie County NY Fair this summer, where they were going for the Guiness record for largest wood turned bowl ever attempted, I got interested because I had never even heard of the Woodworkers Clubhouse despite having lived here most of my life. I wound up browsing through their Facebook page and discovered they offered thorough courses on woodworking, covering pretty much everything big to small, every machine you could imagine and get certified on, you name it. I was really impressed and wanted to take their courses to round out my skills, but lacked the money due to shop expenses.

Well, my mom called the other day and confessed she was going to get me signed up for the courses as a birthday present in a few days. Note how I said "was going to". She said their website is down, their Facebook has been deleted and their phone number doesn't work. Like I said, I just saw them going for a Guiness record at the fair this summer and had seen them posting on Facebook maybe as recently as earlier this month. I drove by and the place was dark, had no business hours signage, and what little remained inside looked like it's being staged for loading on a semi-truck.

Does anyone know what happened? I mean, they went out of business fairly quick, no warning. Why didn't they at least post the usual "thanks for all the support, but unfortunately we are closing our doors" post on their website or Facebook? Site down, FB deleted, phone shut off… after just advertising themselves big time in the past few months and having loads of new students/customers. Why the cloak and dagger?


----------



## BuffaloBrewer (Feb 28, 2016)

That was my wood source. A couple miles from my house with great pricing. I know it was wearing the owner down with all the hours he was putting in. I don't think he ever got to the point where hiring help was an option.


----------

